# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  first pix from my new Panasonic TZ7

## hwchoy

decided to get this point-n-shoot featuring 25-300/3.3 stabilised lens and 720p video (can zoom while shooting).

pix are slightly cropped JPEG, minimal levelling and USM in CS3.



two of the Arleigh Burkes




Star Wars inspired, without a doubt, the most impressive superstructure in the whole show









with an evil grin, two milnuts plan to try their luck with the Jappy





the good ship RSN's

----------


## Wackytpt

Is that vincent in one of the pictures?

Nice pictures.

----------


## hwchoy

sharp eyes ;p

----------


## StanChung

Milnuts?  :Grin: 

The last three ships look like stealth ships. Like folded from paper-_origami_.  :Laughing:

----------


## hwchoy

yes the last three are the RSN Formidable stealth frigates (No 68 and 72, except No 208 ) which is one of the Endurance-class LPD, which is non-stealthy.

----------


## genes

Nice pictures from a pns camera. Your new toy?

----------


## hwchoy

yeah! reasonably good and very idiot proof. I picked this for the 25mm wide lens plus video.

----------


## trident

Choy,
Wow solid pic from the TZ7. I heard that the video is also very good.
BTW how is it when the zoom is fully extended at 300?

----------


## hwchoy

video is good especially the slowed zooming during video mode. if you turn on digital zoom it can actually reach 48× zoom in video.

this pix is shot at 300mm, click on the image for the full resolution pix. slight sharpening artefact and of course the sun is behind the subject, so considered quite good performance. can you make out the words on that red sign in front of the main forward gun turret?

----------


## trident

Choy.
Thanks, This is very good.

----------


## hwchoy

more of the Arleigh Burkes







The British helo carrier HMS Ocean




The RSN Colours flying over the little JDS Sawakaze :dita:




the said Jap ship Sawakaze





more RSN stuff…

The Herakles Multi-function Radar




ship's kachng

----------


## hwchoy

BTW those Arleigh Burke-class frigates are Aegis equipped and their SPY-1 radar can see beyond Pulau Tioman while berthed at CNB.

----------


## Ian Lim

Bro,

Nice sharp picture from a good point and shoot camera. Are these pictures cleared for public viewing? Have to watch your back too.

----------


## genes

Err... i think it was an open house/exhibition thingy... IMDEX 2009 as stated in the pictures. Love the carrier! Always liked aircraft carriers!

----------


## hwchoy

our handling party did not specify any restrictions of photos. only certain places aboard ships are off limits to photographs.

----------


## benetay

What's the difference between TZ7 and the LX3?

Cheers!

----------


## hwchoy

? they are completely different cameras. not sure about the LX3 but the TZ7 has no manual controls, has 25-300mm lens and can take 720p video and able to zoom while doing so.

----------


## benetay

Oh! Okay thanks a lot! Was playing with Benny's LX3 and it was superb!

Cheers!

----------


## hwchoy

the LX3 is actually equivalent to the Leica Digilux but apparently the Leica has even better lens coating than the Panasonic. This TZ7 does not have an equivalent Leica but does uses a Leica lens. do not compare image quality with DSLR but for some applications it does a good enough job.

----------


## hwchoy

and now see the video (MPEG mode)… World Wrestling Federation KahLeng Tag Team in action

184MB MPEG, right click to download

----------

